# Different type of Derealization.



## Unknown123 (Dec 29, 2016)

When you type Derealization on google, you will see everywhere how Derealization is feeling of detachment from reality and generally feeling that world is not real, but i didn't see stories about different experience from Derealization. My Derealization is completly different, my world is real, im not detached, but my world is somehow different... i don't know how to say, but object and surrounding have different apparence, most of time, when im outside, world become heightened, everything become closer, or better to say feel closer and somehow 2Dish. It's not like it used to be, it's much better now. I find on google just one thing about this, and it's about a guy who tell to his terapist that he feel like merging with surroundings, and somehow feel it in different way, and therapist say to him that it is nothing but a Derealization! What you guys think about it?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes I can relate little,world feels not unreal but it feels different,like to be in another dimension. Do you feel that everything you see is scary? Can you be shockwd sometimes when you realize that you are a human and living in this world?


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

i can relate! the world around me doesn't look fake, i know it's real but i can't understand objects like before. they seem alien. Dreamy. they lack certain emotions. I can't figure out places like before. i mean understanding the whole quality of a place , analyze different dimensions of a place i feel retarded. also i can't feel in my body so it feels like i'm a part of the environment like a tree or sth. Basically this feels frightening not being in my body that scares me the most i'm always in my head behind my eyes ...


----------



## meedliemao (Feb 3, 2017)

For me, I feel distanced from my surroundings as though I'm looking at a photograph or hologram rather than the real thing. Even the things I can reach out and touch don't seem real. Hard to put that into words, and I'm not sure it's the same as what's described here. My main point in responding is that DP/DR manifests in different ways from one individual to the next, and I think most of us could describe some way/s that it manifests for ourselves that seem quite different from what it's 'supposed' to be. I think this is a great place to share those differences of experience; for some it'll help them understand what's going on with them, for others it might prompt a better understanding of how to deal with it.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

My derealization has always been a little different to what I read online, for the most part. I don't have the cartoonish/2D vision, or visual snow, or tunnel/frosted glass perception, none of that. Instead it just feels like I'm drunk - you know that stage where you stand up, and you're slightly dizzy, swaying a bit, and your vision's a little blurry. I mean everything looks and seems more or less real, but I feel like I'm sleepwalking through it, as if I've been drugged and I'm trying to struggle out of it. It's like what you see in the movies, when someone is groggy and crawling along the floor, almost able to escape whoever has captured them, but they're just too out of it to fully get there. There's a slight but permanent off-balance sensation with it, and I have trouble walking long distances, or with uneven ground. When I take a shower, it feels like the water isn't really hitting my skin - it's as if there's a layer between me and it. So my senses are dulled as well. I am interested to know if others perceive the world this way.


----------



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

If there's anything I've learned about DP it's that it manifests in many, many different forms. There are literally hundreds upon hundreds of different symptoms all across this board. I also know from personal experience how much this can vary as my first episode of DP was vastly different from the one I'm suffering from now -- totally different symptoms, feelings, emotions, etc. As meed says above, it's important we all respect one another's experiences and keep an open mind about how broad this condition, like all mental illnesses, really is.


----------



## Unknown123 (Dec 29, 2016)

MusicaElectronica said:


> Yes I can relate little,world feels not unreal but it feels different,like to be in another dimension. Do you feel that everything you see is scary? Can you be shockwd sometimes when you realize that you are a human and living in this world?


Hmmm, no, but surely i had feelings, better to say altered feelings of reality  .. I know what you mean when you sey shoking feeling,yes i had this just one time, and i had feeling like wow im really there and doing that, kinda dejavu or something.



heyLow said:


> i can relate! the world around me doesn't look fake, i know it's real but i can't understand objects like before. they seem alien. Dreamy. they lack certain emotions. I can't figure out places like before. i mean understanding the whole quality of a place , analyze different dimensions of a place i feel retarded. also i can't feel in my body so it feels like i'm a part of the environment like a tree or sth. Basically this feels frightening not being in my body that scares me the most i'm always in my head behind my eyes ...


I have simillar symptoms like yours! Do you have feeling that everything is somehow heightened? I can say that i have simillar feeling like yours about feeling not being in body. When im outside it's verry confusing, like i can't have normal 3D feeling between me and my surroundings.



meedliemao said:


> For me, I feel distanced from my surroundings as though I'm looking at a photograph or hologram rather than the real thing. Even the things I can reach out and touch don't seem real. Hard to put that into words, and I'm not sure it's the same as what's described here. My main point in responding is that DP/DR manifests in different ways from one individual to the next, and I think most of us could describe some way/s that it manifests for ourselves that seem quite different from what it's 'supposed' to be. I think this is a great place to share those differences of experience; for some it'll help them understand what's going on with them, for others it might prompt a better understanding of how to deal with it.


Yes, you are righ pal.. someone this detachment feel like unrealiness, someone feel like detachment, third guy feel like i don't know what.. but one is sure, we all have verry low sense of self.



Chicane said:


> My derealization has always been a little different to what I read online, for the most part. I don't have the cartoonish/2D vision, or visual snow, or tunnel/frosted glass perception, none of that. Instead it just feels like I'm drunk - you know that stage where you stand up, and you're slightly dizzy, swaying a bit, and your vision's a little blurry. I mean everything looks and seems more or less real, but I feel like I'm sleepwalking through it, as if I've been drugged and I'm trying to struggle out of it. It's like what you see in the movies, when someone is groggy and crawling along the floor, almost able to escape whoever has captured them, but they're just too out of it to fully get there. There's a slight but permanent off-balance sensation with it, and I have trouble walking long distances, or with uneven ground. When I take a shower, it feels like the water isn't really hitting my skin - it's as if there's a layer between me and it. So my senses are dulled as well. I am interested to know if others perceive the world this way.


I can imagine what are you going through pal, do you have naturally or non naturally induced DP?



Billy D.P. said:


> If there's anything I've learned about DP it's that it manifests in many, many different forms. There are literally hundreds upon hundreds of different symptoms all across this board. I also know from personal experience how much this can vary as my first episode of DP was vastly different from the one I'm suffering from now -- totally different symptoms, feelings, emotions, etc. As meed says above, it's important we all respect one another's experiences and keep an open mind about how broad this condition, like all mental illnesses, really is.


Yes men, i can agree with all you said . But we, sufferers and other non sufferers must look at DP as something verry different than other mental things.. i really don't want someone get wrong this, but DP can't be in same level as mental illness, because we are normal, we act normal, we don't have problem with our behavior.


----------



## meedliemao (Feb 3, 2017)

Unknown123 said:


> Yes men, i can agree with all you said . But we, sufferers and other non sufferers must look at DP as something verry different than other mental things.. i really don't want someone get wrong this, but DP can't be in same level as mental illness, because we are normal, we act normal, we don't have problem with our behavior.


For some, DP/DR is simply an extension of their mental illnesses. Just as schizophrenia manifests way differently from major depression or bipolar disorder or phobias or any of the various anxiety syndromes, etc, so DP/DR manifests differently as well. Just a different perspective here, but I think DP/DR is very much on the same level as mental illness -- that it is a form of mental illness. You might be amazed by how many people you see out in the world acting normally and without problem behaviors who are mentally ill. Comparatively, it's actually pretty rare for mental illness to manifest as drooling, raving or other obvious abnormal behaviors.

It's a shame that mental illness comes with such a large social stigma. Seems that's getting better; more people are talking about it so more folks understand it better and are less judgmental as a result, but it can still be a pretty hard thing to acknowledge when one is dealing with such issues. Acknowledgement, though, is (imo) a large step toward learning how to manage symptoms, if not entirely heal from them.

Just my two cents. This has been a really good discussion; I appreciate your participation even though I don't agree with everything you wrote. Would be a sad, boring world, I think, if everyone thought the same way. =-)


----------



## dissociative12 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mine is a bit different too. The world doesn't feel unreal but I feel like I'm disconnected from it. Like I live in an inpenetrable glass bubble and its really hard to interact with the outside world. Every interaction takes so much more effort. I don't think it seems unreal though.


----------



## Anto395 (Mar 21, 2017)

Well, my derealization is not one single state, but rather, it's like the very nature of reality (or how I experience reality) changes from time to time. It does have an underlying theme of "abnormality" though, regardless.

Understand what I mean? It sort of morphs into various different forms of "unreality" or "different reality", like different states of consciousness. I've also noticed that these changes reflect or match my experience in terms of core identity or self.

For me, it doesn't feel like a matter of black or white straight up "disconnected/connected", but rather an infinitely possible collection of "outside-the-spectrum", seemingly impossible type of experiences. And they are all very unexplainable. Thus, I do not feel like I relate to the "unreality/disconnected", easily described characterisation of the experience.

I hope I'm making sense... To be truthful I feel like I'm actually afflicted by something else a lot of the time. Something unique to me, and something that shouldnt be possible. And that DP/DR, at least the textbook version, is only somewhat relatable... It makes me feel insane.


----------



## Heather414 (Oct 2, 2016)

Anto395 said:


> Well, my derealization is not one single state, but rather, it's like the very nature of reality (or how I experience reality) changes from time to time. It does have an underlying theme of "abnormality" though, regardless.
> 
> Understand what I mean? It sort of morphs into various different forms of "unreality" or "different reality", like different states of consciousness. I've also noticed that these changes reflect or match my experience in terms of core identity or self.
> 
> ...


I feel the exact same way as you do, I thought I was the only one


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

When the derealization I experience gets bad, I feel drunk, almost unaware of what is going on, detached, feeling of inner agitation, floaty feeling as if I am going to float away, dizziness, feeling faint and a sort of slight blackish tint to my vision. Another thing is I feel my heart beating in my chest and neck but that is probably the symptoms of anxiety and stress.


----------



## MrFedUp (Aug 11, 2016)

Mine makes me feel permanently drugged & drunk. I feel like I constantly have alcohol in my system and have to try and hide it. I feel like when I sleep I get drugged or something similar, like my brain is numbing itself.

"I" am not there Or present , my body is there but my mind and soul feels like it's somehwere else, but I don't know where. I just feel like a walking shell with nothing Inside of me.

When I take walks it's like I am sleep walking, nothing looks 3D, it's like my eyes are somebody else's like I am watching something on a VR headset.

Also I always wake up at night time extremely dissociated to the point that it doesn't even sound like my voice to me when I speak.

Suffered for 19 months 24/7 now and am currently on 30mg of duloxetine.


----------



## Anto395 (Mar 21, 2017)

Heather414 said:


> I feel the exact same way as you do, I thought I was the only one


I am so glad that you say that. Because sometimes I feel like I'm stuck in an illogical and impossible mind state that can only be described as so far removed from human thought and experience that it cannot be communicated. And like there's nothing within me to "anchor" me to reality.

And for someone to actually relate makes me feel a lot more human.


----------

